

EFF Review of Verizon and Google's Net Neutrality Proposal - vmind
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/08/google-verizon-netneutrality

======
icarus_drowning
Well thought out analysis, and, most importantly, rational criticism that
avoids some of the hyperbole and childish rhetoric we've seen. (No "carrier
humping surrender monkey" language here).

While I share the EFF's concerns about loopholes in any proposal, I have to
give them some pushback on their criticisms of the "lawful content" provision.
While it may be true that this part of the policy could be abused, this clause
_has_ to be in any proposal-- I can't imagine Google _or_ Verizon's legal
departments would sign off on anything different.

Having said that, the EFF's claim that "lawful content" is insufficiently
vague does seem fair. (Although I'd argue that it is pretty self-explanatory
as-is).

Overall, what makes this analysis different than so many other is its emphasis
on giving Google/Verizon clear suggestions on how to make their proposal
better, rather than simply decrying its very existence.

~~~
jemfinch
> Having said that, the EFF's claim that "lawful content" is insufficiently
> vague does seem fair.

Really? That seemed the least substantial to me: this is a proposal to the US
_Congress_. It seemed obvious that "lawful" means "what our legislators in
Congress deem lawful" in that context.

<insert disclaimer about these opinions being my own and not my employer's>

~~~
Carlfish
I think you're being a trifle naïve.

Verizon have consistently used the "we're blocking illegal filesharing" line
as justification for throttling BitTorrent traffic. Under the Google/Verizon
deal, the FCC would have no power to say "No, actually BitTorrent is legal
traffic", and it would be necessary for individuals to complain about the
throttling, and most likely in the process be asked to demonstrate their
particular use of BitTorrent was legal.

With the maximum payout capped at $2m, there would have to be a lot of
BitTorrent users with significant grounds for complaint _and_ a carefully
squeaky-clean file-sharing record before it cost the company more than they
were saving from throttling the traffic in the first place.

------
limist
Clear, concise, and cogent. Minimal hyperbole compared with the many stories
appearing on this topic. Thank you, EFF!

~~~
barmstrong
Yep - first story I enjoyed reading on it.

------
yoyar
It's isn't a chance that Gov't involvement will cause more hard than good, it
is a certainty.

